# New Orion 2013 Product Catalog



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Orion just added a downloadable version of their new 2013 catalog to their website. It doesn't look good for one of the original flagship car audio brands.
Under the HCCA amplifier section, it mentions a 20,000 watt amplifier! 
They have a new crossover that looks nearly identical to a Lanzar with only a badge change. Not surprising since their new parent company MD Audio also owns Lanzar. Kinda sad to see.

http://www.orioncaraudio.com/docs/catalog2013/Orion_MiniCatalogo_For_WEB.pdf


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Honestly the HCCA line is the only thing that Orion offers that I'm even remotely interested in, even then it's really only the amps and even then it's not because of the wattage it's because of the clean look and hidden controls. Though it looks like they are trying to inject some life into the shrinking High Current amp market with their 20,000 watt mono block . I don't want to even think about the kind of work that you'd need to do to you're cars electrics to supply enough current let alone what that thing has to cost if it's power ratting is even close to being accurate.


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! They really expanded even the Cobalt line since I've last looked. 

Definitely love the XTRs. Good to see they've stuck with the updated "old school" styling. I like the power rating system too. I wish others would follow. 

Looks like the HCCA are back to being monsters again. I remember when the 225HCCA was considered pretty beastly!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I just wonder how much of their "new" stuff is simply rebadged Lanzar? The crossover I mentioned is a pretty obvious rebadge. Those incredible amplifier output ratings seem more than alittle hard to believe as well.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

PPI_GUY said:


> I just wonder how much of their "new" stuff is simply rebadged Lanzar? The crossover I mentioned is a pretty obvious rebadge. Those incredible amplifier output ratings seem more than alittle hard to believe as well.


Yeah those power rattings are kind..out there if you ask me. I can possibly see those as Peaks for a brief instant with a proper set up but I really can't see those as true RMS rattings. 

Though as far as the rebadged lanzar theory goes. Isn't kind of the same case with Power Acoustics, PPI, and Soundstream. They share certain products and components but there actual circuit designs are usually unique. It's possible that the guts in the Orion are better and maybe laid out differently but they just use the same shell to cut cost.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Orion crossover-
XTR-X3R - Orion Card Audio

Lanzar crossover-
Lanzar - OPTIX3B - Optidrive 3 Way Electronic Crossover Network w/Remote Bass Boost Level Control


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

PPI_GUY said:


> Orion crossover-
> XTR-X3R - Orion Card Audio
> 
> Lanzar crossover-
> Lanzar - OPTIX3B - Optidrive 3 Way Electronic Crossover Network w/Remote Bass Boost Level Control


The Orion looks better that's for sure.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi-FiDelity said:


> The Orion looks better that's for sure.


They're identical. Only a badge change.


----------

